# Hello All, New to RAW



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I have a female Great Dane Ziva who is 9months old today 

I've been reading and researching the Raw Prey Model feeding as I really do think it is the best for dogs. I have not started yet as I want to know that I can keep up with it and understand it a bit more. I did use a calc. to see how much I should feed her. If I did this right it looks as if I should be feeding her 3.25 to maintain her weight which is 130lbs. My question is she is not fully grown yet so should I go by what her weight should be or is it by her current weight? 

Thank you for this forum as I really feed good about switching reading the past post and sticky's.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'm sure you've seen the how to get started guide but just in case:
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

I believe you can feed 10% of current weight OR 3% of projected adult weight to start out. To me, it's simpler to feed the 3% because using current weight it keeps changing. Is she still growing?

But, just from watching these boards it seems like those are starting points and very often it needs to be adjusted according to your puppy.

Also, you want to be careful of overfeeding right at first. You might start with 2% just to avoid digestive problems. i figure that as 2.6 pounds.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, thank you for replying to my post. Ziva is 9months old right now she is a Great Dane who when full grown will be about 150lbs when I used the calc. at 2% for projected adult weight it is showing me 3lbs. I'm still learning and reading everything I can before I start I've read the how to get started and what I should start with. I read the sticky on poop ... it will be my best friend next to Ziva... lol .. I'm still a little unsure on things I know I want to do the prey raw I just want to do more reading on it, and it's nice to talk to others who are doing it rather then just reading. I have not found anyone local who feeds raw and the vets I know around here don't think it's a good idea althou I am pretty sure once Ziva is on the raw diet my Vet will help with anything I need help understanding. 

Again ty so much for replying


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, glad to see you here. Your dane is lovely. There are a few other raw feeders on this board so hopefully they will post soon. they might be able to give you some ideas of where to buy and such. i would definitely start at a bit less than two percent to start with and as she gets used to her new food up her amount till she keeps the weight you want on her. You can look for chicken back (you would probably have to ask the butcher of your grocery if they could order some for you) or chicken quarters or whole chickens. It is kind of nice to have a big dog as you have so many options on what to feed. You don't have to worry about every little thing right off. Start with chicken and build the other proteins in slowly and before you know it she will be eating everything she need. The key is always go slow.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Congrat's on the switch...your dog will love it and the transformation is incredible. I believe your right on track with your numbers, yet I would take Diva Ziva's advice and begin on the lower end of things until your pup completes the detox. If your pup is always searching for food then adjust accordingly.
On another note, I read two books that were wonderful when I got started raw feeding (the forum was an excellent resource as well).

Raw and Natural Nutrition for Dogs: The Definitive Guide to Homemade Meals - By: Lew Olson (Start with this one if interested)

Raw Meaty Bones Promote Health - By: Tom Lonsdale (this particular book is really the more technical of the two) 
Start's off with how the pet food industry, publications for Veterinarians, and so on, really put a lid on attempts by the author to get raw diet information out to professionals in the industry. Then the book goes into dental disease in the kibble fed dog, and how it's the pathway for serious problems for dog's later in life...(nasty breath, rotten teeth, endocarditis, cardiomyopathy, diabetes, renal failure, and so on). It's a lot to take in, but is worth the read after your well on your way with raw feeding. 
The first book is much easier to read and help you get started with raw feeding. 
Good luck and enjoy the transformation....your dog certainly will.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Liz and ty for replying, I do intend on starting with chicken as I see that is the one everyone and every thing has said to start with. I will most likely start with whole chickens and cutting them up for Ziva and look into if the butcher at Wal Marts will order some things when I get to needing them, like chicken feet that I see alot of people give and necks. I'm still a bit nervous on it but I am feeling a lot better after reading a lot of the sticky's and past post. Everyone here seem so helpful and nice compared to one forum I found. 

Your dogs are soooooo very pretty


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Don't forget, and, I think I can vouch for all of us here, that every single one of us were really nervous when starting out on PMR. I know I was, I didn't know a soul who fed raw, but after reading all the stories on here, I did my best to dismiss all the relatives, friends and vets who said I was going to kill my dog and took a gigantic leap of faith with the people on here, and have never looked back.
Mollie (my pup) and I have been directly responsible putting 3 dogs on PMR now, and each time the owner has been a nervous wreck, just like I was in the beginning.
Going into the 2nd week with my 3rd dog now, and the owner calls me up all upset because there is blood on the towel when she fed her pup a chicken quarter. She had previously fed outside on the grass, but she truly thought the blood was from a cut in the mouth of her dog and was freaking out. So, you are not alone, we all go through it to some degree. 
So, what I think I'm trying to say is, do your research, read all the threads on here that you can, understand that many of us have been feeding PMR for years and years, and then, just do it. Given time, you will be like the rest of us and you will agree that it's the single best thing we've ever done for our dogs.
PS if going to Walmart, be careful you don't get 'enhanced' chicken. Enhanced chicken adds a lot of salt. 70mg sodium and above normally means it's been enhanced, so just make sure you read your labels.
Good luck, in a few years time, you will probably be me!


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

TY for replying, I have been reading all the sticky's and past post, everyone seems very nice and willing to help those who are new which goes a very long way when you feel all alone. I've learned so much already for you all and I am really starting to feel better about choosing to go PMR. I need read not to do the enhanced chicken so I will be sure when I ask the butcher there I am hoping only to have to use them for a short time until I can find a place like one of the local farms here.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Diva_Ziva said:


> TY for replying, I have been reading all the sticky's and past post, everyone seems very nice and willing to help those who are new which goes a very long way when you feel all alone. I've learned so much already for you all and I am really starting to feel better about choosing to go PMR. I need read not to do the enhanced chicken so I will be sure when I ask the butcher there I am hoping only to have to use them for a short time until I can find a place like one of the local farms here.


I would have never done it had it not been for this place. You can read a billion words and it doesn't mean anything compared to a real human talking you through it and telling you all is ok when you freak out


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a tip from reading around, I wouldn't tell them it's for the dog. It doesn't seem like everyone likes that idea.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for that tip... I so would have told them why if they ask... lol.... I'll just tell them I am lots and lots of chicken stock ... lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have an ASian or Hispanic market? I get chicken feet at both places. Apparently chicken feet do make a really good soup stock.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll have to look down in town... I live in the sticks where Cows pigs deer and others are my best friends... lol, but there could be one in town I'll give the phone book a look and also ask a few friends


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Products and Resources

On the bottom there's suppliers listed by city. It's in alphabetical order by state. There's a few for NY. I don't know which would be close though.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for that link... most are a bit too far but there were a couple that are about a 2hr trip which I could do as long as I buy enough to last awhile ... my husband also got a few leads on some of the farms around us for beef pork lamb and maybe rabbit. Is it ok to feed wild turkey? oh and of course when it's deer season we can have that covered too .


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think free range would be like wild turkey so I would think it's be ok. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

I know we eat them (well my family any how to me it's too gamy) I would of course freeze it for a bit... I know the local coydogs eat them, I'll have to do some searching on this plus find out the laws on hunting them.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have fed wild turkey as friends hunt them every year and the dogs loved them. As for the chicken - with a Dane I would not give chicken necks. They are very small and she might just gulp them down. As for whole chickens if they are right at 3 pounds or a little less Just take some skin off and give you Dane the chicken. Walmart has unenhanced chicken quarters which would work for your pup also. Glad you are feeling more in control.


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol you know I don't think I've ever seen a chicken neck .. thank you for the heads up on that I will take that off my list. How would chicken feet be? I see some use them would they also be too small? Nice to know the turkey should be good... just have to find out the hunting rules on them. 

I am really feeling better about this not as scared as I was before finding this forum, you all are wonderful with the infomation and sharing your knoewlege on the subject and letting us know that we are not killing our dogs as I was told today I would be doing. 

Right now I'm looking at the detox that can take place so I don't freak out over something that very well could be a normal practice.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't worry about detox too much as it is usually hardest on older dogs who have been on kibble for many years and dog with allergies and other issues. Your pup may detox a bit but hopefully it won't be long term.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

NewYorkDogue has Manhattan as location. Mateo just had a surgery, but hopefully Mateo's mom will be sharing her secret sources with you soon :happy:


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh you just put me a ease about detox as I was reading some hard things that can happen and of course I was thinking everyone of them were going to happen to Ziva. She has had many different things and nothing seems to upset her stomach in fact my husband calls her iron gut and often says if it make it in her mouth there is no way out it's trapped until it's comes out the other end... lol


----------

